# XTRAIL SERIOUS LOSS OF POWER/BLACK SMOKE



## RIK851 (Sep 12, 2011)

2001 2.2DCi 124K MILES NIGHTMARE JOURNEY DOWN M6 X TRAIL STARTED
LOSING POWER WHEN HOT AND BLOWING BLACK SMOKE. DID THIS BREIFLY 2 WEEKS AGO ON A LONG RUN. LOCAL GUY FITTED NEW FUEL FILTER AND SEEMED OK AROUND TOWN. (UNTIL M6 TRIP) MANAGED TO GET HELP 3 GARAGES LATER FINISHED UP AT NISSAN DEALER. OPINION IS AIR MASS METER FULL OF OIL. THEIR SOLUTION WAS TO FIT NEW ENGINE AT COST OF MORE THAN VEHICLE WORTH BECAUSE THEY DON'T KNOW WHERE THE OIL IS COMING FROM. FRIEND SUGGESTS CLEANING ELEMENT IN AIR MASS METER WITH CARBON TETRACHLORIDE AND SEE HOW SHE GOES.
ANY ONE OUT THERE ANY IDEAS? XTRAIL CURRENTLY AT MY DADS HOUSE 240 MILES AWAY. WE WANT TO GET HER HOME


----------

